# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  Mom Arrested For Torturing Baby With Curling Iron

## kfrost06

http://cbs2.com/local/Torturing.Baby....2.636261.html

*Toddler Hospitalized With Burns To Her Feet, Arms, Chest And Genitals*

VICTORVILLE, Calif. (AP) ― A mother and her boyfriend are in jail for allegedly torturing the woman's 21-month-old daughter, who is hospitalized with cigarette, curling iron and scalding burns. 

The toddler, who weighs just 10 pounds, is in critical condition at Loma Linda University Medical Center with burns to her feet, arms, chest and genitals. The toddler also has a lacerated liver and a distended stomach due to blunt force trauma. 

Victorville sheriff's Detective Ryan Collins says, "I've been on the department 10 years and this is the worst call I've ever been on." 

Vanessa Woods and boyfriend Reginald Hardin Jr. were arrested Tuesday and booked for investigation of torture, child abuse and possession of a stolen vehicle.

----------


## Merc..

Thats sick ......

----------


## kfrost06

This has got to be one of the worse stories I've ever read. To me theres a different kind of pity you have for a hollywood star that has it all and OD's verse an innocent child that is tortured by her own mother. I know a lot here don't believe in God but lets pray there is a hell for people like this woman.

----------


## sorel_C

i hope the death sentence is a very optimistic option for these two

----------


## Tock

> VICTORVILLE, Calif. (AP) ― A mother and her boyfriend are in jail for allegedly torturing the woman's 21-month-old daughter, who is hospitalized with cigarette, curling iron and scalding burns.


 
Just taking this opportunity to point something out as a BTW . . . 

If a gay couple had done this to their kid, the news story would have probably mentioned their sexual orientation, and then it would have gotten lots more mention in the news, and lots of people would have said, "This is proof that the gay lifestyle sucks." 

Well, when heterosexuals do this sort of thing, nobody says, "This is proof that the heterosexual lifestyle sucks." And that's fine by me. 

Heterosexuals do bizarre things every now and then, and so do gays. However, most straight people are OK, and, contrary to what some news sources might tell you, so are most gay people. 

Anyway, that's the only point I wanted to make here, because it's tough to make it when the occasional gay nutball goes off the deep end . . .


=====================================
It sure is disheartening to know that people exist that could be this brutal, isn't it?

----------


## Renesis

So anyone wanna go take a roadtrip meet up with these guys and brutally murder them Hostel style?

----------


## naturalsux

i dont even know ppl like these get a effin trial. they should be tortured to death.

----------


## d smooth

Thats sick burn em.

----------


## shifty_git

> So anyone wanna go take a roadtrip meet up with these guys and brutally murder them Hostel style?


*i'll be on the next flight!*




> i dont even know ppl like these get a effin trial. they should be tortured to death.





> Thats sick burn em.


i agree - they gotta be pretty messed up to do such a thing, maybe a bit of a taste of there own medicine!

----------


## paulzane

> So anyone wanna go take a roadtrip meet up with these guys and brutally murder them Hostel style?


i'LL FLY ACROSS AS WELL AS LONG AS IT IS DONE EVER SO SLOWLY :0piss:

----------


## j4ever41

So anyone wanna go take a roadtrip meet up with these guys and brutally murder them Hostel style? 


Leaving 4 tha airport now....

----------

